

The REST bubble - vbp
http://stage.vambenepe.com/archives/1719

======
poutine
Please. It's not a bubble, nor a religion. REST offers some significant
objective advantages over SOAP in most use cases. We wouldn't have the
proliferation of APIs that we do today if everyone had to use SOAP.

------
jmillikin

      Instead of the REST finger-wagging, can I have a short
      overview of what functions your API offers? Or maybe an
      example of a request call and its response?
    

Uh, the page you linked to _is_ an overview of what resources are available,
and their content. The first three paragraphs are simply boilerplate to let
users know that this is actually a REST API, not XML-RPC, and attempting to
head off questions about the example URLs not working.

    
    
      So here I am, a developer trying to deploy my WAR file
      on SteamCannon and that’s the API document I find.
    

Oddly, I don't see anything in that API description about uploading files --
it's all about managing virtual hosts and host disk images and so on.

I assume an "instance" is an actual running OS -- you could scp your files to
the instance's public address.

------
pohl
And, with this article, the Bubble Bubble continues to expand...

